# Camping Gaz - In Spain ? or Other Solution ?



## mep

Hello I can only fit 1 Gas Cylinder in my MH and have a single 11kg Gaslow, I am confident i can fill this in Europe but am aware of the difficulties obtaining Auto Gas in Spain.
I am considering buying an adaptor and a Camping Gaz 907 cylinder as a back up (Will have to find a storage for it)
Is Camping Gaz available in Spain?
I will be spending a lot of time in Spain this year and will need Gas. 
Are there any other solutions?
I have no room for a large cylinder and any other cylinder will have to go elsewhere as the Gas locker has no room.
Thanks
Mick


----------



## 110369

*gas in spain*

Hello mep
I have just returned from Spain and like you only had one gaslow cyl

no problem

first top up in France then you can fill up your gaslow in alicante plus you can get a list of filling stations in Spain off the forum that you can fill up at there are not many, so the other alternative is as follows

most campsite rent out gas bottles and adapters you don't want the type that regulate the gas supply your regulator will fit the adapter that fits the Spanish bottles so long as it has a anti clock wise thread the same as the gaslow adapter, I was quite astonished when the site workman just unscrewed my adapter and fitted it straight on to the Spanish adapter, let me point out there are two adapters for the Spanish bottles one has the outlet that you push on your rubber tube and then screw up the jubilee clip that type has a billt in regulator,the one that I had which I hired from the camp site was just a means of opening the bottle, and that is the reason for screwing on your own regulator 
if you are going to Benidorm the Alicanti filling station is on the airport main road from the motorway it is a gas depot not a petrol station but they have the same type of fitting that you use to fill your bottles here in the U.K hope that helps and have a good holiday

cheers
walter
:lol:


----------



## mep

Thanks Bigbear.

I will be travelling around Spain / and on to Portugal and Back probably only staying a few nights on each site dont know if renting Gas bottles like this will work out expensive?

I have also read somewhere you have to have your Gas System inspected to hire gas bottles in Spain?

_*Can anyone comment on the Camping Gaz is it available in Spain ?*_

Mick


----------



## rayhook

*Gas in Spain*

There are three available gas types in Spain. All are subsidised and cheap by UK prices

1. Camping Gaz. Everywhere. Use a Gaslow adaptor to convert to your standard Calor regulator. Butane only

2. Repsol. Everywhere but officially you need a contract to buy a bottle which makes life difficult - you need a permanent address in Spain. You can buy bottles at car boot sales and the like.

3. Cepsa. Reasonabaly widely available but not on the East coast down as far as Barcelona. If anyone knows differently I would like to know, please. Otherwise a good choice with refills from garages, shops etc. Butane or propane.

Both Repsol and Cepsa take the same fitting - again, use a Gaslow adaptor to convert to Calor regulator fillting. If in doubt speak to Gaslow, they're very helpful.

Ray


----------



## mep

Rayhook

Many thanks for answering my question on Camping Gaz.

Yes I will agree with you on Gaslow i have found them very helpfull and it was them who suggested using an adaptor and a Camping Gas 907 as back up.

I just needed to know if i could exchange it in Spain now i know i will try to aquire a cheap bottle and store it as back up with an adaptor

Thanks very much

Mick


----------



## rayhook

*Long time in Spain*

If I woz you...........

I'd take only your existing 907 butane with you and buy a Cepsa propane cylinder when you get there. Prices have risen a lot since last year, but I guess you can buy a full 11/13 Kg cylinder for about €30 - anyone in Spain care to confirm? Refills are then very cheap - again, can someone help out with today's prices? Buy propane, it can get cold enough, depending when you're going to be there and where you're going.

Ray


----------



## 110279

Have a look at this thread - it should help: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-41295.html
If you are doing Southern Spain & Portugal there is a Repsol depot at Jerez de la Frontera (nr. Cadiz) that will fill almost any cylinder you can think of.
Have a good trip.


----------



## bobandjane

Hi mep. We went to Spain in Jan/Feb filled our 11kg gaslow on the French border that lasted 3 weeks so you should be ok travelling about because there is lpg about. And once in Portugal your ok.Camping Gaz is expensive and I spoke to someone in Spain and they would not exchange his Uk gaz Bottle so he had to carry his Empty Bottles with him and put a deposit on spanish gaz bottles. So if thats the case I would buy a gaz bottle in Spain or take another propane bottle with you I don't think you will need it! We have a 11kg propane bottle which we will take along with our 11kg gaslow to Denmark /Sweden in May I bet we don't need it . Like you say peace of mind if your near Diss Norfolk I could lend you a small propane if it made you feel better...........You will have to let know Good Luck Bob. : :blob: :blob: :blob: :blob: :blob: :


----------



## hogan

Easiest solution
1 go to local recycle depot here in Spain they are called Ecoparc ,slip the guy there a €5 euro note and get a cyl

2 Go to Carrefour buy regulator and rubber pipe app €8

3 exchange cyl at garage for a full one €14

job done. Enjoy


----------



## rayhook

*Camping gaz in Spain*

Bob,

I've never had a problem exchanging Camping Gaz cylinders in Spain. Perhaps I was lucky (as a Cepsa convert I've given up on Gaz for the last couple of years anyway). Has anyone else had a problem exchanging a UK-bought 907 in Spain?

The comment about Gaz being expensive is correct when compared to Cepsa or Repsol, but compared to UK prices?

Hogan, thanks for the Ecopark idea.

Ray


----------



## teensvan

Hi mep.

I would agree with hogan, You can also get a cylinder at the local flee market that most towns have. 14€ gets you a full bottle of gas. Much cheaper than UK.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan.


----------



## DocHoliday

*Eco Parcs?*

How the heck do you find an Eco Parc? I've googled ecoparc, eco parc and ecoparque for the Cantabria region and come up with nothing! There seems to be no online directory of these places.


----------



## hogan

*Re: Eco Parcs?*



DocHoliday said:


> How the heck do you find an Eco Parc? I've googled ecoparc, eco parc and ecoparque for the Cantabria region and come up with nothing! There seems to be no online directory of these places.


You will find a eco park (rubbish dump ) in every town in Spain, just ask.
The guy in charge will not sell you one but if you slip him €10/€20 he will turn his back.


----------



## DocHoliday

Thanks, Hogan, I'll give it a go.


----------



## C7KEN

To the original poster. Yes get a gaz 907 and that will be you back up. You will be able to refill your gaslow in Spain as the previous posters have said. . If you need an exchange 907 they are approx 8 Euros. I just bought 4 empty repsol bottles this morning from a car boot sale 10euros each they will cost about 13.30 e to fill. I have always both Cepsa and repsol cyls on board but carry a 907 which I use as a spare and also with the BBQ. If I get caught out in France I know I can get by and am prepared to pay what it costs rather than be without. To date this has never happened but there is always a first time


----------



## DocHoliday

Problem now solved and I didn't have to find an Eco Parc or car boot sale. This afternoon I happened to see a Meroil petrol station with a cage of Cepsa bottles so I inquired there. The nice woman took me round the side and opened another cage which had Repsol propano (only a couple) and butano bottles (loads of them). She was happy to sell me a full 11kg propano bottle for 31.80 with no paperwork. A refill will be 11.90. So the bottle cost €20 - not as cheap as C7KEN managed, but I was getting worried and now I can relax.

They had Cepsa propano and butano as well, but after looking on the Cepsa website I think refills may be hard to find - only one Cepsa station listed in the whole of Cantabria that sells bottles. So, look out for Meroil!

By the way, my Gaslow jumbo adaptor fits nicely, after I figured out that the black collar has to be pulled all the way down to get a tight seal. Now I just have to figure out what to do with my empty 6kg Calor - not much storage space left!


----------



## C7KEN

Glad to hear you are sorted. One of my Repsol bottles has got a home already with another motorhomer from the UK Its cost him 10e. By the way there is not much propane used in the areas I normally travel ie the east coast and the south its all butano.


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

If you get down as far as benidorm there is a BP garage that will sell you a light weight silver bottle plus gas for €14.50. This offer has been on since last October. All you have to do is show your passport and sign the contract. EASY PM me if you get to benidorm.

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan.


----------



## DocHoliday

I'm headed the other way - Portugal then Jerez area 

Thanks for the tips, though.

I wouldn't like to go with butano just yet - it's been frosty at night in the north.


----------

